# [SOLVED] Pc randomly freezes while playing games



## lolitshan (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, sorry i'm not a native english speaker but hopefully you can understand me here.

My pc keeps freezing while i play games and i have no idea why
I tried looking online for people with similar problems and a possible solution but nothing yet.

I downloaded a program to test my ram and the ram was fine with 0 errors
I checked the cpu temperature and it was good
I installed all the newest drives
I updated the Bios of the computer

Problem still persists

I'm just clueless about what could be causing it

Thanks in advance

Specs: 
Cpu - AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-core
Motherboard - Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
Video card - GeForce GTX 970
8 gb ram ddr3
Windows 8.1 64bit


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Pc randomly freezes while playing games*

Hi, welcome to TSF

What make/model is your PSU? You can get these details from the label on the side of the power supply. You've got a high-end graphics card, so if it's not getting enough power this could cause problems.

Make a note of the full list of temperatures and voltages from BIOS. Then boot into Windows, run HWMonitor and a fullscreen game for a few minutes, then post back with the BIOS readings and a screenshot of HWMonitor so we can compare your computer's idle and stressed performance.

If anything is overclocked, reset to default and reboot.

What happens when the games freeze? Does the computer become unresponsive to mouse and keyboard, or does the game crash and give an error message?


----------



## lolitshan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Pc randomly freezes while playing games*

Hi koala, thanks for the fast reply, i appreciate it

My PSU is Fusion 550-EU 80plus
When the pc freezes its completely unresponsive, the only option is the reset button

I'll post the screen later if necessary


----------



## lolitshan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: Pc randomly freezes while playing games*

Ok this is pc relaxed 










And this is under stress










I recently switched to windows 7 64 and it seems to be doing a bit better


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Pc randomly freezes while playing games*

Your readings all look ok.

Are the games installed to the WD hard drive or the Kingston SSD?

Try reinstalling the graphics driver, and run a health test on the hard drives using Data Lifeguard Diagnostics and SSDLife.


----------



## lolitshan (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi koala, thanks for time you took to help me out! I appreciate the support.
It turns out that my windows didn't installed properly even though it said it did
I reinstaled it and as far as i know its all good now


----------

